# Pokewalker Cheats.



## Jas0n (Mar 17, 2010)

So I'm sure everyone at one time or another by now has cheated with their pokewalker, has anyone come up with any interesting ways to cheat? xD

I was thinking of spinning it around on my swivel chair, or buying one of those vibrating exercise machines to place it on


----------



## Gnome (Mar 17, 2010)

Massage chair.
fapfapfap


----------



## Josh (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm going to try putting it on the fan.


----------



## Nixie (Mar 17, 2010)

Hehe, tie it to an hamster and put it inside a wheel :3

Even though I don't have one... I still think that it would be funny XD


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 17, 2010)

I have a great idea for getting loads of steps and watts!

1) Get a remote controlled car
2) Put the car on a block of wood so the wheels that make it go don't touch the ground
3) Attach your Pokewalker to one of the wheels
4) Use the controller to make the car wheel accelerate
5) ???
6) PROFIT!


----------



## Pear (Mar 17, 2010)

Wait, does it run on an accelerometer or a pedometer?


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 17, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Wait, does it run on an accelerometer or a pedometer?


Accelerometer I think.


----------



## John102 (Mar 17, 2010)

I have an awesome cheat. Ok, so here's the first thing you do, you put on shorts and a T-shirt, then you put on some running shoes and go run 5 miles =D


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 17, 2010)

Never cheated it. Why would I? What's the point?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 17, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> I have an awesome cheat. Ok, so here's the first thing you do, you put on shorts and a T-shirt, then you put on some running shoes and go run 5 miles =D


BURN THE WITCH!


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 17, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AND BURN THEIR POKEWALKER ALONG WITH THEM!

@Tye: Because you are not a true nerd unless you do. I mean, who's ever heard of a nerd that actually runs!?


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 17, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who says you have to run? Just wearing it around the house and various other places you have to go should be enough. The average person walks 13 miles per day, anyway. It doesn't matter how fast you go, all that matters is that you move! And as much as most gamers sit around not moving at all, there are still times when you _have_ to move, like school. Hell, I wear my Pok


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 17, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> I'm going to try putting it on the fan.


lmao, everyone that has one of these use this method for maximum hilarity.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 17, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kyle (Mar 17, 2010)

Tyeforce is a communist for rejecting the American way of laziness, we must hang him.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 17, 2010)

Solgineer said:
			
		

> Tyeforce is a communist for rejecting the American way of laziness, we must hang him.


I'll do it. 

Time to serve my Country.


----------



## gerardo781 (Mar 17, 2010)

I haven't tried my pokewalker yet, but I think I'm going to use my treadmill to get some steps in my house.


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 17, 2010)

Solgineer said:
			
		

> Tyeforce is a communist for rejecting the American way of laziness, we must hang him.


Tye hates disabled people! >=O


----------



## AndyB (Mar 17, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Solgineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just not nice. :3


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 17, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like to see the unedited post, I'm sure it contained some great content


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 17, 2010)

He's gonna take all these accusations seriously.


----------



## Darkwind (Mar 17, 2010)

Just because.


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 17, 2010)

Vaati227 said:
			
		

> Just because.


I love it. XD


----------



## Pokeman (Mar 18, 2010)

when im in class i tap it, works great


----------



## tikitorch55 (Mar 18, 2010)

I wonder if it will work when you and a friend play catch with it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 18, 2010)

tikitorch55 said:
			
		

> I wonder if it will work when you and a friend play catch with it.


Maybe, until one of you doesn't catch it and it breaks. XD


----------



## ChrisOG (Jul 9, 2010)

I went on 2 rollercoasters with it, and almost took a shower with it in the same day.


You barely notice you have it on.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 10, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> I have an awesome cheat. Ok, so here's the first thing you do, you put on shorts and a T-shirt, then you put on some running shoes and go run 5 miles =D


whoa...

new poster, probably wanna check the last post's date, or else you'll get "flamed" and thought of badly for posting as such.

also, I think that the pokewalker fails hard when it comes to actual running.  it says so somewhere in the pamphlet/manual thing that came with it, it only counts WALKING not RUNNING.  who would've guessed? 

washing machine is one that hasn't been mentioned


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jul 10, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wouldn't that wash it and possibly break it though???


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 10, 2010)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Washing Machine Example</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/lfEYsRlJH_Q</div>


----------



## Rene (Jul 10, 2010)

Hold the pok


----------



## Kibbbbz (Jul 26, 2010)

Removed Post.


----------



## rozono (Jul 26, 2010)

tie it to my ceiling fan


----------



## Kibbbbz (Jul 27, 2010)

Removed Post.


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 27, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Jrrj15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That fat kid better stay with his Pikachu on that washing machine. They're both fat.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 27, 2010)

No one cheats on the Walker you *censored.7.6*.


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 27, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> No one cheats on the Walker you *censored.7.6*.


Except for people who choose to.


----------



## Bloo (Jul 27, 2010)

You could do that old fashioned thing, what is it.... WALKING?


----------

